
Show HN: A Live Chat UI Using Glimmer.js - rajasegarc
https://github.com/rajasegar/glimmer-live-chat
======
wingerlang
> This README outlines the details of collaborating on this Glimmer
> application. A short introduction of this app could easily go here.

Could be a good idea to describe the project. I get that it is a chat UI, but
I went straight for the README file and got essentially nothing.

